

IPhone UI Stencil Kit - tlrobinson
http://www.designcommission.com/shop/iphone-stencil-kit/

======
profgubler
That is a novell idea. It is like balsamiq, but low tech. They should sell it
to every ad agency. Because the one were I work, we continually get asked
about making iPhone apps.

I hope they design one that is made for website ui as well.

~~~
pstinnett
Looks like you can buy it from their shop if you'd like it.

<http://www.designcommission.com/shop/>

------
DLWormwood
This kits looks biased towards the "selection list" UI metaphor similar to how
iTunes works. It doesn't seem useful for any apps that would involve any
degree of graphics or visualization. (And of course, games are right out.)

In other words: boring.

------
rrival
For Omnigraffle: <http://graffletopia.com/stencils/413> (free)

------
grinich
This is great. For me, prototyping != laptop.

------
lpgauth
Anyone from design commission at WWDC? I'd love to buy one directly.

